# Deputy Sheriff Christopher Johnson



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .








 









[TD]<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg height=146>[TR][TD]
<TD background=/images/stripe_back.gif width=60>







[/TD]



















[/TD][TD]Deputy Sheriff Christopher Johnson 
*Platte County Sheriff's Office
Nebraska*
End of Watch: Saturday, August 29, 2009
Biographical Info
*Age:* 34
*Tour of Duty:* 3 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Automobile accident
*Date of Incident:* Saturday, August 29, 2009
*Weapon Used:* Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Deputy Christopher Johnson was killed in an automobile accident while responding to another accident call on Highway 91.

His patrol car collided with a tractor trailer that was attempting to make a left turn in front of him.

Deputy Johnson had served with the agency for three years.
Agency Contact Information
Platte County Sheriff's Office
2610 14th Street
Columbus, NE 68601

Phone: (402) 564-3229

_*Please contact the Platte County Sheriff's Office for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_
[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

RIP Deputy Johnson.


----------



## Trifecta (Mar 3, 2006)

RIP Sir


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

RIP


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Another One  RIP


----------



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Rest in Peace Sir.


----------



## jedediah1 (Jun 18, 2009)

RIP


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Deputy


----------



## CollegePDispatch (Nov 4, 2006)

R.I.P.


----------



## Lights-Out! (Sep 29, 2008)




----------

